# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  درخواست آموزش Encrypt دیتابیس SQL

## NasimBamdad

سلام و وقت بخیر

یه سیستم فروش نوشتم که دیتا زیادی در دیتابیس درج شده، حدود 50 هزار رکود، چیزی که نیاز دارم اینه که اگه خریدار ، نرم افزار دیگری خرید، با لاگین کردن به SQL نتونه از جداول من Export بگیره و از آیتم هایی که وارد شده استفاده کنه.

من میخوام 2 فیلد از جدولم Encrypt شده باشه و فقط داخل برنامه قابل نمایش باشه.

من میتونم از سمت C#‎ این کار بکنم ، ولی الان خیلی مشکله چون اون فیلد همه جا استفاده شده و عملا باید کل نرم افزار تغییر بدم،

حالا آیا راهی هست از سمت SQL این موضوع هندل بشه و دیتابیس و اون جدول و فیلد هاش Encrypt بشه ؟

----------


## NasimBamdad

لیــــنک آموزش

----------

